# New patchset out!: "2.6.11-rc1-ricer1: Faster than nitr

## doode

has anyone here tried the latest ricer patchset?? AMAZING SPEED INCREASE!! WOO HOO!

Linux type-r 2.6.11-rc1-mm6-ac1-ck2-nitro3-ricer1 #8 Mon Jan 17 22:03:38 EST 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2500+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

----------

## feld

stfu

why do you have to flame patchsets? They ALL have their place. Nobody claimed to be faster than nitro.

If you have nothing productive to say then get off the forums.

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

-Feld

----------

## doode

what?  :Rolling Eyes: 

have you tried the ricer1 patchset yet? amazing..   :Very Happy: 

what do you mean about '"Nobody claimed to be faster than nitro."??

----------

## codergeek42

Stop feeding the trolls please.

----------

## man

don't worry doode, these blokes need to lighten up. i didn't see anything wrong with your post. the fellas are trying to impose their politically correct (boring) mindset. trying to restrict freedom of speech girlies is not within your power. so stfu!

man

----------

## vonhelmet

 *man wrote:*   

> don't worry doode, these blokes need to lighten up. i didn't see anything wrong with your post. the fellas are trying to impose their politically correct (boring) mindset. trying to restrict freedom of speech girlies is not within your power. so stfu!
> 
> man

 

Actually, free speech can be restricted as much as people want on a privately owned forum, same as you could evict someone from your house if they said something you didn't like.

----------

## gimpel

 *Quote:*   

> Linux type-r 2.6.11-rc1-mm6-...

 

autsch, did i miss something out? ...and i'm still using reiser4 from mm1  :Razz: 

you have a link for that?

perhaps it's worth giving it a try if it is really that fast...

----------

## Deranger

Please kill yourself so we don't have to do it  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gimpel

 *Oktane wrote:*   

> Please kill yourself so we don't have to do it 

 

yeah, sorry for joking.....  jeesus

----------

## vonhelmet

 *gimpel wrote:*   

>  *Oktane wrote:*   Please kill yourself so we don't have to do it  
> 
> yeah, sorry for joking.....  jeesus

 

Joke on your own bandwidth.

Or at least in the right section, rather than clogging up support forums. We might have given you a bit more leeway if this was in OTW.

----------

## Rainmaker

couldn't you post a link or something? Google turns up nothing when searching for "2.6.11 ricer1".

I'd like to try as many different kernels as possible, I just wanna know which one is the fastest. I don't see a problem with people posting their "experience" with different patchsets.

Only 2 problems with this topic:

- It's in the wrong forum (should be in Gentoo Chat, OTW, whatever)

- The first post makes no sense. If you WANT to post "experiences", do it right. Speed increase in what? Have you run benchmarks? Does it break the nvidia driver? Be a little more eleborate next time...

----------

## Deranger

 *gimpel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> yeah, sorry for joking...

 

Hehe, there's a difference between joking and trolling...

----------

## gimpel

 *Oktane wrote:*   

>  *gimpel wrote:*   
> 
> yeah, sorry for joking... 
> 
> Hehe, there's a difference between joking and trolling...

 

oh, i really didn't want to troll here, sorry.

i've been using nitro-sources for quite a long time, used love before, am up on morph, and just compiling the new vivid.

those guys do graet work! and i really don't understand doode.

what i said with "is there a link" was a joke too, but see two posts above: people wanna have ricer-sources now (lol)

enough OT in wrong forum now... completely stupid thread...

----------

## Deranger

 *gimpel wrote:*   

>  *Oktane wrote:*    *gimpel wrote:*   
> 
> yeah, sorry for joking... 
> 
> Hehe, there's a difference between joking and trolling... 
> ...

 

Ah, now I understand. That my post wasn't meant for you! Sorry  :Wink: 

----------

## Moloch

I laughed when reading the topic. Although this should have been placed in OTW or Other Things Gentoo. The support forums are for serious threads only.

----------

## freelight

I laughed when I read this too, and I've been on these experimental patchsets since I believe the third love. Trolling? Maybe, but we can poke fun at ourselves, right? -ricer1. Funnay. Come on.

----------

## man

 *vonhelmet wrote:*   

>  *man wrote:*   don't worry doode, these blokes need to lighten up. i didn't see anything wrong with your post. the fellas are trying to impose their politically correct (boring) mindset. trying to restrict freedom of speech girlies is not within your power. so stfu!
> 
> man 
> 
> Actually, free speech can be restricted as much as people want on a privately owned forum, same as you could evict someone from your house if they said something you didn't like.

 

hey, yes i suppose speech can be restricted in a private site...but the private site operates in the public domain so you have to expect input from all sorts of people. my intepretation of flaming appears to differ from some. i really can't see what the fuss is about. it is an interesting area for philosphical discussion though. who has the right? there are more than the owners of the site trying to restrict speech here, or pushing their own idealogical barrow. perhaps as was mentioned this should've been posted elsewhere.

man

----------

